# NCEES evaluation processing time



## ben_1 (Jun 11, 2011)

In approximately, how long does NCEES credential evaluation process takes from the date of all required documents received. It would be appreciated if someone has a recent information.

Cheers


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 11, 2011)

ben_1 said:


> In approximately, how long does NCEES credential evaluation process takes from the date of all required documents received. It would be appreciated if someone has a recent information.Cheers


I don't know of any NCEES credential process. In CA, it's the state board that evaluates your eligibility to sit for the exam or not.


----------



## ben_1 (Jun 11, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> ben_1 said:
> 
> 
> > In approximately, how long does NCEES credential evaluation process takes from the date of all required documents received. It would be appreciated if someone has a recent information.Cheers
> ...


Actually this is a foreign degree and as far as i know almost all state boards required the transcript to be evaluated by NCEES or other evaluation service agencies (if accepted).


----------



## transpo_vidz (Aug 8, 2011)

[No message]


----------

